# Orchid Ooth



## padkison (Jun 24, 2007)

Couple questions.

About how long until hatch in a room that goes from 72F at night to 80F by day?

Is this a decent size for an Orchid ooth?

What are the hatch sizes on these?


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 25, 2007)

I think Yen said 35-52 days. I thought my ooth is small, but yours looks smaller...


----------



## Rick (Jun 25, 2007)

That's a good one right there. Mine took about 35 days.


----------



## Asa (Jun 25, 2007)

Can't wait to see all those 'devil' babies! :lol: 

Post some pictures of them, they're so cute  .


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 26, 2007)

Congrate Perry! That ootheca is slightly less than 2 inches which is the average ootheca size, it will still give you a good hatch rate of 50+ nymphs. All the best. Now it is just the wait, but it shouldn't take very long due to the Summer heat.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 26, 2007)

I can't wait for mine to hatch too.


----------



## Asa (Jun 28, 2007)

Then you have to post pictures of the devil babies, OGIGA!


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 28, 2007)

> Then you have to post pictures of the devil babies, OGIGA!


Of course! I can't wait. Oh yeah, I need to get some fruit fly cultures going.... I don't want the babies to starve...


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 2, 2007)

Get two ff cultures ready just in case, i'm in need of ff right now actually after some ootheca hatched out sooner than I thought and caught me off guard. :?


----------

